# 움푹움푹 옹이투성



## *Louis*

Hey guys,

I'm trying to understand this long sentence but I am having trouble because it has apparently lots of connectors, suffixes and expressions that I am not familiar with.

아버지는 내가 티끌 정도가 아니라 움푹움푹 옹이투성이며 스스로 그 옹이들을 별로 대단치 않게 생각한다는 것을 알고는 크게 충격을 받았다.

"I was shocked to know that my father, an old man...."

I hope you can help me!

Thanks,
Louis


----------



## pcy0308

Hello Louis,
It is not "I" or the narrator who was shocked but rather "아버지," the father.
As for the word "옹이," its literal definition would be "a knot, gnarl in wood," a protuberance that sticks out on wood.
Granted the speaker is a person, I guess the use of the word is metaphorical, suggesting that his/her skin, hands (feet or any other parts of his/her body) are covered with calluses - something the speaker him/herself does not find surprising at all, unlike his/her father.

(My) father was shocked to find out not only that I was covered with calluses and but also that I was not concerned about them at all.
(My) father was shocked by my indifference to all the rough calluses covering my body.
(My) father was shocked/upset that I was not bothered by all the rough calluses covering my body.
(My) father was shocked to find out how unconcerned/disinterested I was about the rough calluses that were covering my body.

These are possible interpretations. Of course, depending on more specific context of the given citation, they may have to be edited. If there is a specific part of the above quote in Korean you do not understand, let the forum know. Hope this helps!


----------



## *Louis*

pcy0308 said:


> Hello Louis,
> It is not "I" or the narrator who was shocked but rather "아버지," the father.
> As for the word "옹이," its literal definition would be "a knot, gnarl in wood," a protuberance that sticks out on wood.
> Granted the speaker is a person, I guess the use of the word is metaphorical, suggesting that his/her skin, hands (feet or any other parts of his/her body) are covered with calluses - something the speaker him/herself does not find surprising at all, unlike his/her father.
> 
> (My) father was shocked to find out not only that I was covered with calluses and but also that I was not concerned about them at all.
> (My) father was shocked by my indifference to all the rough calluses covering my body.
> (My) father was shocked/upset that I was not bothered by all the rough calluses covering my body.
> (My) father was shocked to find out how unconcerned/disinterested I was about the rough calluses that were covering my body.
> 
> These are possible interpretations. Of course, depending on more specific context of the given citation, they may have to be edited. If there is a specific part of the above quote in Korean you do not understand, let the forum know. Hope this helps!


Thank you pcy0308 for the explanation! Now it is a bit clearer! I'll let you know if I need more help. Thanks again!


----------

